# Diff between a fire leg and a blood leg



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey all 

Need some help please 
I have been offered a new T ( Mexican blood leg- Aphonopelma bicolouratum) going to view it next week BUT what I need to know is what and how will I now the diff between a blood leg and a fire leg? 
From whatbi have read the to are very close. I have a fire leg at moment so I know what that looks like just want to know what to look for to make sure it's a blood leg 

It's a small grown on sling about 1" body 

Cheers for the help


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure about small specimens what the difference is but here is a pic of two skins, one on the right is A. bicoloratum and left is B. boehmei.

Note the difference in carapace colour? Hope this helps










Bad picture sorry!


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Pops forgot the rest of my post lol

The only 2 things I can see if I am right . the carapace colour is darker on a fire leg and is the fire leg hairyer ?


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Going by the specimens I have, the fire leg appears alot 'fluffier' than the blood leg. Also the fire leg has darker coloration, although if the one your viewing is only 1" leg span, it may of just started to get it's adult colour which could be different from it's real adult colours.. If that makes sense?


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yer I know what your saying mate. Going to buy it what ever happens lol but fingers crossed it's a blood leg


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Both specimens are great spiders!:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

A. bicoloratum tend to be more of a pumpkin colour, they don't have black on the carapace, and the carapace has a raised bit in a kind of wedge going from the middle to the eyes. 

bicoloratum
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/gal-A.bicoloratum.JPG


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> A. bicoloratum tend to be more of a pumpkin colour, they don't have black on the carapace, and the carapace has a raised bit in a kind of wedge going from the middle to the eyes.
> 
> bicoloratum
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/gal-A.bicoloratum.JPG


Well spotted Lisa! I've never noticed that before.. Learn something new everyday:2thumb:


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Excellent that's what I was looking for. Something a bit more distinctive  thank you very much


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

There are quite a number of detectable differences between the two which have already been highlighted well in this thread, as a general rule as Lisa mentioned the differences in colour are pretty noticeable, however they do say the further West you travel across the distribution range of Brachypelma boehmei the more red in colouration they become, this also applies to what stage of life the spider is at, young boehmei are light orange in colour and get more red as each molt goes by.

I always find that Aphonopelma also tend to have larger more defined chelicerae compared to the Brachypelma spiders.
-P


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Cheers all for the help


----------

